# "How to use an Android Tablet" videos?



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

I am giving an Asus Transformer tablet as a present to my sister-in-law.

However, she lives pretty far away, and has never touched anything "Android".

Does anybody know where I can find some basic "User's Guide" or "How To" videos on how to use a Honeycomb Tablet?

Thanks,

AzJazz


----------

